# Any Tarpon Reports



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anybody landed any Tarpon off the Galveston/Freeport beach front recently. I haven't seen any Tarpon reports or sightings. When is the best time to target them?


----------



## BBLLAAKKEE (Sep 25, 2020)

Astros13 said:


> Has anybody landed any Tarpon off the Galveston/Freeport beach front recently. I haven't seen any Tarpon reports or sightings. When is the best time to target them?



I HAVE NOT HEARD A WORK ABOUT THOSE UNICORNS!!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

BBLLAAKKEE said:


> I HAVE NOT HEARD A WORK ABOUT THOSE UNICORNS!!


And you won't on this website


----------



## tRidiot (Jul 21, 2021)

flynut said:


> And you won't on this website


Because people don't want to give up the goods, or because no one here really tries for them, or what?


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

tRidiot said:


> Because people don't want to give up the goods, or because no one here really tries for them, or what?


The goods.


----------



## tRidiot (Jul 21, 2021)

topwatrout1 said:


> The goods.


Well that's unfortunate. I guess everything's a competition.


----------



## BBLLAAKKEE (Sep 25, 2020)

WE SHOULD SEE SOME GETTING HOOKED REAL SOON BETTER CONDITIONS ARE COMING.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ill be going after them. Just got back from Florida and I'm going to try out what I learned out there.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have heard of them here in local waters just don't know where


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

30 - 35 feet of water between Galv. and San Luis Pass


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Caught about a 6 pounder at the POC big jetties a couple of weeks ago. Several of the same size were rolling in the eddies. Kinda cool, seems a little late in the year, but still something different.


----------

